# Treiber Problem (Radeon x1600 pro)



## mitspieler12 (10. April 2007)

Hallo, 


Ich habe ein sehr schweres Problem mit meinem Treiber.
Erstmal zu meinem System: (Ati radeon x1600 & SuSE 10.1).

Habe mir den full installer ATI 8.32 runtergeladen (davor natürlich auch schon 8.35, 8.25, etc)  alles durchprobiert, jedoch sollte 8.32 sicher auch funktionieren - der ist also gerade installiert.

./ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64 --buildpkg SuSE/SUSE101-IA32

das RPM packet erstellt und anschließend die konfig:


```
ection "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "aticonfig-Layout[all]"
        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
        Option      "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"
        Driver      "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"
        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"
        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
        DefaultDepth     24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Group        "video"
        Mode         0660
EndSection
```

Die Konfig sollte eigentlich perfekt sein.

Folgendes auftreten, wenn ich den ati-treiber mit opengl (also fglrx module lade), damit ich die 3D-Beschleunigung habe:

die ganzen fenster sind verzerrt, durchsichtig, wenn ich sie verschiebe, dann sind sie offen aber nicht mehr zu sehen, usw. richtig verschommen (Als wie drüber gezeichnet wird).

glrxinfo gibt:

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)


aus.


Woran kann das liegen?
Soll ich ein neues OS kaufen?

greets, mitspieler


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2007)

Der ATI-Treiber ist bekannt dafuer Probleme zu machen. Sowas wie bei Dir hab ich zwar bislang nicht gehoert, aber es muss auch mal neue Probleme geben nicht?

Du brauchst Dir uebrigens nicht unbedingt ein neues OS kaufen, Du kannst *und darfst* Linux auch runterladen. Da Du ja nun wie es scheint bereits einmal Suse gekauft hast bist Du ja bereits mit den dicken Handbuechern bewaffnet und kannst das darin vermittelte Wissen zu grossen Teilen auch auf andere Distributionen uebertragen.

Bevor Du nun aber schaust welche Distro Du als naechstes testest solltest Du aber doch probieren das Problem zu beseitigen.

Eine Moeglichkeit waere sicherlich auf 3D-Beschleunigung zu verzichten, falls Du nicht unbedingt irgendwas 3D-intensives (Spiele, Celestia, Stellarium, ...) nutzen willst.

Die naechste Moeglichkeit waere zu pruefen ob es Pakete des Treibers gibt die auf Deine Distribution und Version zugeschnitten sind und eben diese zu testen.

Die letzte Moeglichkeit bestuende darin den freien ATI-Treiber zu testen. Dazu benoetigst Du LibDRI und eine aktuelle Mesa-Version mit DRI-Support. Ausserdem muessen im Kernel AGPGart und DRI fuer ATI-Karten aktiv sein.
Moeglicherweise gibt es dafuer auch fertige Pakete fuer Deine Distro.


----------

